# Entering my first competition.



## mike johnson (Jun 21, 2015)

So I am entering the south sound bbq festival (back yard joe) competition. I will be doing all 5 categories. Pork shoulder, brisket, chicken, seafood, and a open category. I have never done anything like this before so if any of you have any tricks or tips that would help I would appreciate it. If it's Super Secret feel free to message me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 21, 2015)

Good luck! Might be a good time to test out those Hawaiian brats in the open category!  Make some buns out of Portuguese sweet rolls, oh yeah!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2015)

Morning Mike....   what smoker will you be using....


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 21, 2015)

I will be using my mes40, my masterbuilt charcoal grill,smoker vault propane and my Bradley smoker. Since I am doing all 5 entries I don't want to be constantly opening doors. I still need to figure out a game plan.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2015)

First thing that comes to mind.....    you will be busier than a one legged man in an a$$ kicking contest.....  especially running 4 different smokers....
Think about smoking the chicken on the gasser... you can crank the heat up for crispy skin....    for the beef, have you tried a very small amount of mesquite to your beef smokes...  I'm talking 15-30 minutes or so... adds a nice complex flavor...   too much sucks bad...  I even like a small amount of mesquite on shrimp....

Anywho, you got  cojones grandes compared to me....  I have trouble with one main and no sides.....


Means, "Big balls," as in brave, courageous. On the verge of being stupidly reckless. That cliff jumper has grandes cojones. by TehPantz October 18, 2009. 9 1.


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 21, 2015)

I figure you only live once. I was thinking about making some fresh jalapeño and cheddar cheese brats as my wildcard entry. I even have the high temp cheddar in the fridge[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2015)

That sounds delicious....    go for it...


----------

